# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të ndjej përsëri të njëjtën dashuri për të?

## KOKASHTA

Isha i lidhur 1 vit e ca me nje vajze...me kalimin e kohes ndjenja e dashurise per te u zhduk. Fillova mos e perfillja me,se takoja si hapja telefonin ose ja hapja i bertisja etj etj...Per ti dhene fund nuk i dhash lidhjes, sepse ne qershor kishte provimet dhe sdoja qe te digjeshe nga une, kshu qe mundoheshe ti rrija afer dhe te beja sikur e doja...Si perfundim pas provimeve i propozova te ndaheshim, perseri nuk u ndava sepse mu pergjerua ajo...ne korrik, ishte ajo qe e mori vendimin pasi e kuptoj qe asgje s`shkonte me.


Momentalisht nuk e di a me do me, sepse as nuk mi ka shprehur ndjenjat dhe as sja kam kerkuar te mi shprehe...flasim me sms thjesht si shoke me ndonje perkedheli te vogel nga e shkuara.

Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.

Pershendetje.

----------


## Gloria83

Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.

Pershendetje.[/QUOTE]

Pershendetje ,
Per mendimin tim, ftoje nje here per kafe dhe perpiqu te kuptosh se cfare ndjen per te.Nese kur je vetem nuk arrin te rrish dot pa folur me te ose te jesh pa te, atehere kjo eshte shkendija duhet pastaj te kultivosh lidhjen me te, por normalisht duhet dhe ajo te jete dakort per kete.Perpiqu qe nje here te vetem ti hapesh zemren dhe ti japesh siguri qe ne lidhjen e ardhshme qe do keni , sdo ekzistojne ato probleme qe kane cuar ne ndarjen tuaj te  pare.Zakonisht kur nje mashkull kupton qe nje femer e do, fillon ti humbase interesi per te, dhe shume here ky eshte shkak ndarje.Por me vone kur je vetem arrin ti shohesh gjerat me qarte.Gjithsesi keshilla ime eshte thjesht te jesh vetvetja dhe arrin te gjesh lumturine qe meriton.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> Isha i lidhur 1 vit e ca me nje vajze...me kalimin e kohes ndjenja e dashurise per te u zhduk. Fillova mos e perfillja me,se takoja si hapja telefonin ose ja hapja i bertisja etj etj...Per ti dhene fund nuk i dhash lidhjes, sepse ne qershor kishte provimet dhe sdoja qe te digjeshe nga une, kshu qe mundoheshe ti rrija afer dhe te beja sikur e doja...Si perfundim pas provimeve i propozova te ndaheshim, perseri nuk u ndava sepse mu pergjerua ajo...ne korrik, ishte ajo qe e mori vendimin pasi e kuptoj qe asgje s`shkonte me.
> 
> 
> Momentalisht nuk e di a me do me, sepse as nuk mi ka shprehur ndjenjat dhe as sja kam kerkuar te mi shprehe...flasim me sms thjesht si shoke me ndonje perkedheli te vogel nga e shkuara.
> 
> Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.
> 
> Pershendetje.


*kur lexova kete mu kujtua vetja.......edhe un ne qershor u ndava nga i dashuri dhe e perjetova shum keq sepse ndjeja vertet shum per te.....ne ate periudhe kisha edhe provimet dhe kisha shum frike se do ngelja....i dashuri im e kuptoi dhe vendosi te me qendronte prane dhe ne u rikthyem serish bashke...nuk e di nese bente kot sikur me donte por di qe pas provimeve ndjenjat filluan te shtoheshin dhe ne vazhdojme akoma bashke por un akoma mendoj ndonjehere se gjerat ne nje rillidhje mund te shtohen....

mendoj si gloria se para se ti thuash gje asaj duhet te kuptosh veten...sa shum do ti te rrish me te.....pasi te kesh qartesuar ndjenjat e tua shko te ajo dhe mos hezito....por nje gje....mos bej me te njejtat gabime...dhe mundohu qe lidhjes ti shtosh gjera te reja...sepse fantazia besoj nuk i mungon kujt........mos lejo qe te krijohet monotonia sepse ajo esht armikja numer 1


pac fat....*

----------


## KOKASHTA

Flm te dyjave per mendimet e dhena.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Isha i lidhur 1 vit e ca me nje vajze...me kalimin e kohes ndjenja e dashurise per te u zhduk. Fillova mos e perfillja me,se takoja si hapja telefonin ose ja hapja i bertisja etj etj...Per ti dhene fund nuk i dhash lidhjes, sepse ne qershor kishte provimet dhe sdoja qe te digjeshe nga une, kshu qe mundoheshe ti rrija afer dhe te beja sikur e doja...Si perfundim pas provimeve i propozova te ndaheshim, perseri nuk u ndava sepse mu pergjerua ajo...ne korrik, ishte ajo qe e mori vendimin pasi e kuptoj qe asgje s`shkonte me.
> 
> 
> Momentalisht nuk e di a me do me, sepse as nuk mi ka shprehur ndjenjat dhe as sja kam kerkuar te mi shprehe...flasim me sms thjesht si shoke me ndonje perkedheli te vogel nga e shkuara.
> 
> Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.
> 
> Pershendetje.


*
Dashuri nuk te garantoj por vetem respekt per njeri tjeterin.

Me respekt AuGuSt_*

----------


## maxhuni

Mos u merzit mer ...... Ce Vret Trurin ...

----------


## Blue_sky

> Isha i lidhur 1 vit e ca me nje vajze...me kalimin e kohes ndjenja e dashurise per te u zhduk. Fillova mos e perfillja me,se takoja si hapja telefonin ose ja hapja i bertisja etj etj...Per ti dhene fund nuk i dhash lidhjes, sepse ne qershor kishte provimet dhe sdoja qe te digjeshe nga une, kshu qe mundoheshe ti rrija afer dhe te beja sikur e doja...Si perfundim pas provimeve i propozova te ndaheshim, perseri nuk u ndava sepse mu pergjerua ajo...ne korrik, ishte ajo qe e mori vendimin pasi e kuptoj qe asgje s`shkonte me.
> 
> 
> Momentalisht nuk e di a me do me, sepse as nuk mi ka shprehur ndjenjat dhe as sja kam kerkuar te mi shprehe...flasim me sms thjesht si shoke me ndonje perkedheli te vogel nga e shkuara.
> 
> Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.
> 
> Pershendetje.


Burre qenke treguar, t'i bertasesh nje femre, t'i hedhesh shqelma ngaqe s'je ne gjendje te perballosh situaten e t'i thuash qe se do me...pff, ne vendin e saje jo vetem qe s'do te te kisha folur me, por dhe do kisha fshire nga memoria ate qe ka qene.
Ti dukshem je nga ato tipa qe dashurine e asociojne me dhimbje, po s'te keqtrajtoi, mbajti varur pala tjeter ty te iken interesi. S'ka si te spjegohet ndryshe qe ti do te rikthehesh tek ajo sapo ajo s'ta var me.

Nese e di qe s'e dashuron me, atehere hiq dore nga talljet, eshte gjynah dhe ajo. Ndoshta ajo mendon te krijoje nje lidhje serioze e madje ndoshta dhe familje, keshtu e merr ne qafe vajzen.

----------


## J@mes

Personalisht, faktin qe je shkeputur prej saj per arsyet qe ti i shprehe me siper, me duket pozitive.
Kjo eshte nje menyre shume  e mire per te kuptuar edhe ti vete gjendjen tende dhe njekohesisht te vleresosh interesin dhe ndjenjat e tua kundrejt personit tjeter.

Nga ana tjeter, nese ti ndjen vertet mungesen e saj ne shume aspekte, do ishte mire qe kesaj radhe ti marresh gjerat me ngadale, per te kuptuar ne kete menyre edhe ti vete nese kjo rilidhje eshte se te intereson ajo vajze dhe ndjen per te, apo sepse kjo deshire per t'u rilidhur vjen si rezultat se nuk te shtyhet vetem dhe njekohesisht nuk te ka rastisur nje me e mire se ajo.

Pra, nese ti kesaj radhe i merr gjerat shtruar, pa u nxituar, mendoj se do jete me mire per ty dhe vajzen.
Dua te them, qe te sillesh me te sikunder je sjell ne fillimet e njohjes. Gradualisht, pa marre zjarr menjehere, do mund te kuptosh veten dhe ate.

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Burre qenke treguar, t'i bertasesh nje femre, t'i hedhesh shqelma ngaqe s'je ne gjendje te perballosh situaten e t'i thuash qe se do me...pff, ne vendin e saje jo vetem qe s'do te te kisha folur me, por dhe do kisha fshire nga memoria ate qe ka qene.
> Ti dukshem je nga ato tipa qe dashurine e asociojne me dhimbje, po s'te keqtrajtoi, mbajti varur pala tjeter ty te iken interesi. S'ka si te spjegohet ndryshe qe ti do te rikthehesh tek ajo sapo ajo s'ta var me.
> 
> Nese e di qe s'e dashuron me, atehere hiq dore nga talljet, eshte gjynah dhe ajo. Ndoshta ajo mendon te krijoje nje lidhje serioze e madje ndoshta dhe familje, keshtu e merr ne qafe vajzen.


Spo te kerkon njeri te vleresosh se sa burre jam un. Ne gjendje isha, por sic thash me rrifte duku tjeter...Lexo me vemendje!
Vajten si vajten punet...ajo ndodhi e ke parasysh ti, dhe kjo ndodh ne shume cifte.

Megjithate flm per mendimet.

----------


## mia@

Per mendimin tim mos iu afro n.q.s nuk je i sigurt cfare ndjen per te.Mos e bej te vuaj perseri.Ti e do ate vajze apo meqe s'ke tjeter per momentin ndjen mungesen e nje femre dhe do te rikthehesh tek ajo?

----------


## maryp

mendoj qe ti pik se pari duhet ti besh dy pyetje vetes:
1) cfare te mungon nga ajo femer
2) perse deshiron te lidhesh perseri me te.

mendoj qe vetem pasi te pergjigjesh ketyre pyetjeve mund te kuptosh nese egziston mundesia qe je akoma i dashuruar me ate femer apo gjithcka ka marre fund njehere e pergjithmone.

ah dhe dicka tjeter; nese dashuria qe ndjeme ndaj nje njeriu mbaron , eshte e pamundur te linde serish..

----------


## *Lorisa*

Nqs. rilidhesh me ate vajze padyshim qe do kete mbetur akoma ndoni shkendi dashurie te cilen me pas do mund ta forconi edhe me teper.

Kjo ndarje paska  rezultuar pozitive tek ty pasiqe e ke kuptuar se ke gabuar dhe perseri te nevojitet. 

Te shpresojme se edhe ajo akoma ska gjetur dike tjeter, sigurohu ti per kete dhe ftoje pa hezitim.

Pac fat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flora82

Paske  pasure  shume  toleranc  ndaje  teje  ,  me  siguri  te  ka  dashure  aq  shum  sa  te  gjitha i  paska  tejkaluar  me  qetsi !. Mire  eshte   ti  japesh  dhe  nje  shance  asaj  dashurie  vetem  nese  je  shume  i  sigurt  qe nese  do  lidhesh  prap   kurr te mos  je  fajtore  mê . : )

----------


## Djaloshi1

> Isha i lidhur 1 vit e ca me nje vajze...me kalimin e kohes ndjenja e dashurise per te u zhduk. Fillova mos e perfillja me,se takoja si hapja telefonin ose ja hapja i bertisja etj etj...Per ti dhene fund nuk i dhash lidhjes, sepse ne qershor kishte provimet dhe sdoja qe te digjeshe nga une, kshu qe mundoheshe ti rrija afer dhe te beja sikur e doja...Si perfundim pas provimeve i propozova te ndaheshim, perseri nuk u ndava sepse mu pergjerua ajo...ne korrik, ishte ajo qe e mori vendimin pasi e kuptoj qe asgje s`shkonte me.
> 
> 
> Momentalisht nuk e di a me do me, sepse as nuk mi ka shprehur ndjenjat dhe as sja kam kerkuar te mi shprehe...flasim me sms thjesht si shoke me ndonje perkedheli te vogel nga e shkuara.
> 
> Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.
> 
> Pershendetje.




Pershendetje per ju i nderuar.
Si anetar me shihni dhe vet, me heret i regjistruar, por nga postimet do filloj tani, dhe me vjen mire qe po filloj duke ja qajte hallin nje djaloshi, edhe ate hall te madh, hall dashurie hehe.

Keshtu, te them drejte, kam idene se dashuria tamam e vertete nuk mund te humb dhe te vdese, ose te pakten eshte e veshtire te ndodhe nje gje e tille. Kur ju keni ndermarre hapa te tille ndaj asaj vajze, menjeher mendova se ju nuk e keni dashuruar ate sinqerisht, por ja qe, kur me vone lexova komplet postimin tuaj, ku thate se ajo te mungon atehere me hyri ne mendje ajo se jeni dashur. Te kisha keshilluar qe ftohjet aty per aty qe ndodhin brenda lidhjes, por te cilat jane prezente edhe ne martese, e kam fjalen per ftohjet e shkurta mes partnereve, t'i perballoni dhe te beni durim ndaj tyre, sepse vertete ka ndonje moment qe nuk je mire por bile as edhe e dashura nuk te duhet dhe cdo intervenim i saj mund te te nervozon. Ajo ftohja yte kur ke mare vendimin per t'a larguar nga jeta yte, nuk ka qene ftohje reale nga e dashura por vetem dicka momentale dhe e shkurte, e nese tash prap ndjen dashuri per ate vajze, te kisha keshilluar qe t'i jepni vetes nje rast, por me nje kusht qe mos ndaheni me. 

Ndodhe qe ne shume raste, shume persona te behen pishman per gabimin ndaj te dashurit/es.
Kur te mungon e dashura ose mos dashte Zoti kur t'a humbesh ate, atehere do vuash dhe do shohesh se sa vlere ka pasur ajo, porse nuk e keni ditur. Nese e don ende, afrohu te ajo, fillo me disa fjale indirekte me sms, pastaj me direkte, pastaj nje thirrje ne tel, pastaj nje teme per faljen e gabimeve (falja ndaj partnereve) dhe ne fund nese del ne kafe, thuaji me plot zemer se don t'i japesh rast vetes dhe asaj qe te jeni pergjithmone bashke. Kaq nga ana ime, besoj se jeni i kenaqur.


Respekte.

----------


## alda09

Mes jush nuk ka dashuri, edhe po lindi do jete bajate keshtu qe ktheje koken nga krahu tjeter se do pendohesh pse je kthyer.

----------


## [Perla]

> Burre qenke treguar, t'i bertasesh nje femre, t'i hedhesh shqelma ngaqe s'je ne gjendje te perballosh situaten e t'i thuash qe se do me...pff, ne vendin e saje jo vetem qe s'do te te kisha folur me, por dhe do kisha fshire nga memoria ate qe ka qene.
> Ti dukshem je nga ato tipa qe dashurine e asociojne me dhimbje, po s'te keqtrajtoi, mbajti varur pala tjeter ty te iken interesi. S'ka si te spjegohet ndryshe qe ti do te rikthehesh tek ajo sapo ajo s'ta var me.
> 
> *Nese e di qe s'e dashuron me, atehere hiq dore nga talljet, eshte gjynah dhe ajo. Ndoshta ajo mendon te krijoje nje lidhje serioze e madje ndoshta dhe familje, keshtu e merr ne qafe vajzen.*


Shume drejte. Nuk besoj ta kesh dashur ndonjehere e jo me te ri-lidhesh me te brenda mundesise qe gjithcka mund te rinise,sepse shkurt nuk e ke dashur ndonjehere. Nese do e doje, nuk do e keqtrajtoje asnjehere.Kur mbaron "dashuria" e çiftit mbetet dashuria dhe afrimiteti i nje miku qe dikur ka dashur por ajo ndjenje eshte shuar.Perderisa ke qendruar me te per meshire dhe per duke iu sjelle ne nje menyre jo shume te pershtatshme, mendoj se nuk ke merituar ndonjehere dashurine e saj. Me vjen keq, por goca paska humbur shume kohe me ty edhe ti me te gjithashtu. Mund te ishit te lumtur prane dikujt tjeter. 
Me duket teper e gabuar kjo qe mendon te besh.Jane 2 mundesi, o kerkon ca aventura per te kaluar kohe ose e ke hapur temen sa per te thene ...

----------


## Davius

Lere atë më, mos ja trazo eshtrat gocës. LOL.
Ik gjej një tjetër!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ribery

> Nqs. rilidhesh me ate vajze padyshim qe do kete mbetur akoma ndoni shkendi dashurie te cilen me pas do mund ta forconi edhe me teper.
> 
> Kjo ndarje paska  rezultuar pozitive tek ty pasiqe e ke kuptuar se ke gabuar dhe perseri te nevojitet. 
> 
> Te shpresojme se edhe ajo akoma ska gjetur dike tjeter, sigurohu ti per kete dhe ftoje pa hezitim.
> 
> Pac fat.



pajtohem me secilen fjale te shkruar ne kete postim!
Mos hezito.
Pac fat

----------


## ☆Angie☆

[QUOTE=KOKASHTA

Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.

Pershendetje.[/QUOTE]

Hm,ti thua qe do te lidhesh me te dhe i ndjen mungesen duke shpresuar te rilinde ndjenja.Por do te lidhesh se ishte dikujt,prania e se cilit te bente te ndiheshe mire,apo se eshte dikush per te cilin mendon se ndjen dicka,por nuk je i sigurte?Une mendoj se duhet te kuptosh nje here ate qe ndjen,se vetem keshtu mund te gjesh zgjidhjen e duhur.

----------


## BaBa

> Momentalisht nuk e di a me do me, sepse as nuk mi ka shprehur ndjenjat dhe as sja kam kerkuar te mi shprehe...flasim me sms thjesht si shoke me ndonje perkedheli te vogel nga e shkuara.
> 
> Dua nje mendim. Nqf se lidhem me te, a ekziston mundesia qe te ri-linde ndonje shkendije dashurie?...pasi momentalisht e ndjej mungesen dhe c`eshte e drejta dua te rilidhem me te.
> 
> Pershendetje.




ore nje gje smora vesh un a ta ka lan te pakten ?!

PS: se mesa lexova ti paske lan l3sht mbrapa asaji dhe sja paske ............... 


kokashta, kap nai tjeter se ajo qenka e smur  :shkelje syri: 


shnet.

----------

